

New xps 13 developer edition 8gb/256gb costs 200$ more than the windows one - nspattak

I was looking into buying the Dell XPS13 developer edition and as one can see:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dell.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;business&#x2F;p&#x2F;xps-13-linux&#x2F;pd?ref=PD_OC
going from 128gb ssd to 256gb costs a 400$(949-&gt;1349) premium, which I found very surprising. So I checked the windows model as well:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dell.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;business&#x2F;p&#x2F;xps-13-9343-laptop&#x2F;pd?ref=PD_OC
only 1149$, 200$ cheaper + windows license!
======
dudul
Looks to me like the Dev Edition is actually a $100 cheaper:

[http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cax13u...](http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cax13ubuntus5103&model_id=xps-13-9343-laptop&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04)

[http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cax13w...](http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?oc=cax13w8ps5103&model_id=xps-13-9343-laptop&c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04)

